# Family milk cow for sale



## scholtefamily

Registered Jersey cow for sale. She is in her first lactation. Was AI'ed and should be due June 2014. Raised organically and only grassfed. Comes when called. Will follow you around like a puppy dog. Asking $900 All 4 quarters are good. 



located in Beecher, IL


----------



## TRAILRIDER

She is lovely! I wish I had time for a milk cow. I think you are pricing her very low. But you know your market.


----------



## Coco

I will say I do have a problem personally with they way this cow looks. way to light on the hips, even for a family milk cow, that is grass fead. Back bone should never be showing, are you sure you want to sell her???


----------



## Coco

SHAME ON YOU for this, if this was a dog you would be in trouble.


----------



## barnyardfun

Coco said:


> SHAME ON YOU for this, if this was a dog you would be in trouble.


Wow. It's a jersey. There are a lot of them out there that throw everything into milk and you can't keep the weight on. I had one that could eat knee deep grass all day and all the grain you wanted to throw her way and she would still show backbone and rib when she was in milk. 

Maybe ask the OP a few more questions before you start slinging mud.


----------



## Fla Gal

Coco said:


> SHAME ON YOU for this, if this was a dog you would be in trouble.


You sound like a person that doesn't know squat about milk cows. Milk cows show bone. Well cared for dogs and well cared for jerseys is comparing apples and oranges. :smack

If the circumstances were right I'd take this cow in a fraction of a heartbeat. She's a healthy looking cow and it's obvious that she's been well taken care of.


----------



## scholtefamily

Yes, I did price her alittle low. She's a great little cow, but I wasn't getting any interest from the others that I priced higher. 

She sold within a day of me listing her for sale.


----------



## scholtefamily

Coco said:


> I will say I do have a problem personally with they way this cow looks. way to light on the hips, even for a family milk cow, that is grass fead. Back bone should never be showing, are you sure you want to sell her???


 
Ya know, it's kind of funny, but I posted a picture of this cow as a calf when I bought it from SpringValley and a few people on here thought she was too skinny then. This cow is moved to a new pasture each day and also has full access to hay all day long. You can look at the other pictures of the cows I have for sale on here and see for yourself, my cattle are well cared for. I guess it's kind of like people, some people can eat and eat and eat and they never gain a pound and others just look at food and gain a pound. 

Nevertheless, this cow has been sold. I admire your concern for animals. You need to work on your manners towards people. 

Grace and Peace to you, Stacey:angel:


----------



## SueMc

Congrats on your sale! I'm sorry I didn't see her first even though I don't need one more cow!
I am pouring grain/protein pellets and $7+/small bale alfalfa into my Guernsey milker and she looks about like yours. Obviously some here have never owned/fed a cow in their lives! 
My vet was out last week to start hormone Rx for coordinated breeding. The heifers are too fat and the milker needs to upped "a little" on her feed per the vet. 
I think your cow looked just fine for a "working girl".


----------



## luvrulz

Yeah, my first thought was that he didn't know much about milk cows and Jerseys specifically.... she was a good looking cow and you did good!!


----------



## SueMc

Coco said:


> I will say I do have a problem personally with they way this cow looks. way to light on the hips, even for a family milk cow, that is grass fead. Back bone should never be showing, are you sure you want to sell her???



Not one to :bdh: , but here are some beautiful Guernseys at the state show, all with spines, ribs and hipbones showing. http://www.dairyagendatoday.com/News.aspx?nid=7091

I have a Guernsey heifer and steer out with some beef heifers. Even though the Guernseys are in great condition, they look like they are starved compared to the solid beefers. Kind of like ballerinas hanging out with sumo wrestlers!


----------



## Chixarecute

A well-cared for dog should have a little bone showing, too. Ribs especially.


----------



## jbowyer01

I think she is lovely! I love how a jersey looks! Do some research before you condemn or judge someone! I'd love to have her but your really a distance from me and I am unable to justify a cow that gives that much milk for just two people


----------



## DamnearaFarm

A great looking milker and a great bargain....


----------



## sidepasser

You had a very nice looking Jersey cow there, I love their eyes. Jerseys have the prettiest eyes - lol..only cows I know that look like they are wearing makeup.

Glad you found her a good home, someone out there got a real deal on that cow.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm

Coco said:


> SHAME ON YOU for this, if this was a dog you would be in trouble.


I know I'm late to the party and this cow has been sold, but I can't let this comment pass without a comment of my own.

You have made a harsh judgement of something it appears you know little about. Cows are not dogs. Dairy cows are, or should be, naturally lean since being over conditioned can cause problems with conception, delivery and further complications after birth.

As others have mentioned some dairy cows "milk off their backs" which means the more you feed them, the more milk you get. They will not gain weight easily while in milk - which is most of the time.

People on this forum are entitled to their opinions, but the delivery of that opnion is just as important as the opinion itself. Try to be more considerate when sharing your thoughts next time. Won't you please?


----------



## AngieM2

BlackWillowFarm said it well.


----------

